# SNEAK PEEK at NEW 3D Modeling & Drawing Suite from CarveWright



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

CarveWright is coming out with new software that will allow customers to create their own 3d patterns and a variety of new drawing tools for use with the system.

Attendees of our CarveWright Conference on June 28, 29 & 30th will get the first complete look at the new software and learn how to use it as part of the many workshops we will have over the three day conference.

Check out this YouTube Sneak Peek.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks CW for the new software, very exciting.


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

This design tool appears to be very cool. However, I understand the cost is very high...CW should think about the budget of it's hobbist


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Gino0105 said:


> This design tool appears to be very cool. However, I understand the cost is very high...CW should think about the budget of it's hobbist


If you compare to the cost of other 3d modeling software, you would find that it IS VERY competitive. We've gone through this argument at the CW Forum and when you look at what it does, the cost of software engineers, the prices of comparable software and not just the fact that we sell to hobbyist, you see it is priced appropriately. We don't just sell to hobbyists, we have quite a number of professionals using the machine too.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Gino0105 said:


> This design tool appears to be very cool. However, I understand the cost is very high...CW should think about the budget of it's hobbist



Gino,

The software cost is in line with their other software packages. Another thing to consider is if they make any updates on these features they are free.


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

The % of customers that are hobbyist vs pro users are much highier. The CW machine is a great machine for the hobbyist.

If you recall CW offered (for free) a STL file importer as part of the original software package. Then, they udated the software package and now charge you for the STL importer.


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Gino0105 said:


> If you recall CW offered (for free) a STL file importer as part of the original software package. Then, they udated the software package and now charge you for the STL importer.


Gino, I had never heard that statement before and I wasn't there when the first version was released. I came on board Jan. 2008, but I was there when the software engineers were developing it so I'm not sure what feature you are referring to.


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

*how to inport .STL file in past*



lynnfrwd said:


> Gino, I had never heard that statement before and I wasn't there when the first version was released. I came on board Jan. 2008, but I was there when the software engineers were developing it so I'm not sure what feature you are referring to.



Connie if you look at older postings on the web there are several which show you how to inport .stl file (as a .ptn file) into the earlier CW software. You can no longer apply the proceedures due to the CW software update changes.
gino


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Where's that at Gino?


----------

